# [SOLVED] OC'ing then blue screen



## B738 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello, ı have just overclocked my cpu to 4.6 I did stress test with prime95 over 1 hour, the result is no error or warning. CPU temp's maximum 65 degrees while load and Vcore 1.340 check with CPU-Z also checked the pc
at idle aproximately 30 mins. then reboot the pc and after a couple of mins. i get blue screen.What causes getting blue screen any suggestions ? Thanks in advance for your help.

PC specs;

i5 2500k
MSI Z77A-GD65
ASUS GTX560 DC2 OC
GSKILL RIPJAWSX 4X2 1600 MHZ 9-9-9-24 1.5v
CPU COOLER NOCTUA NH-D14
PSU HIGHPOWER HPC-750-B12S 750W Element 80+ BRONZE


My BIOS setting;

CPU Base freq. --- 10000
Ajust CPU ratio --- Auto
Ajust CPU ratio in OS --- Auto
PLL Overvoltage --- Enabled
EIST --- Enabled
Intel turbo boost --- Enabled
Enhanced turbo --- disabled
DRAM freq. --- DDR3-1600
Adjusted DRAM freq --- 1600 Mhz
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) --- Enabled
DRAM timing mode --- Auto
Spread vectrum --- Disabled
Vdroop ofset control --- %75
Digital compensation level --- Auto
PCH --- 1.05

ALL OTHER CPU VOLTAGE, DDR_VREF_CA_A (CA_B,DA_A,DA_B) SETTINGS ARE AUTO

Active processor cores ALL
Limit CPUID Maximum --- Disabled
Execute Disable Bit --- Enabled
Intel Virtualization Tech --- Enabled
Intel VT-D Tech. --- Disabled
Power tech. --- Custom
C1E support --- Disabled
Overspeed protection --- Disabled
Intel C-state --- Enabled
Package C state limit --- Auto
Long Duration power limit (w) --- 200
Long duration Maintained (s) --- 128
Short Duration power limit (w) --- 250
Primary plane current limit (a) --- 1024
Secondary plane current limit (a) --- 32
Primary plane turbo power limit (w) --- 0
Secondary plane turbo power limit (w) --- 0
1-Core ratio limit --- 46
2-Core ratio limit --- 46
3-Core ratio limit --- 46
4-Core ratio limit --- 46

Eup 2013 --- Disabled
CPU Phase Control --- Auto


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*

BSOD's are commonly hardware related.
What are the Error Codes seen on the BSOD?

Your PSU (made by Sitec) would be very suspect regarding quality and especially for OC'ing.
Filling all the RAM slots can cause issues OC'ing....try removing two sticks.
If you have a need for 8GB of RAM, a 2x4GB matched pair is the better option.

What do you hope to accomplish OC'ing a 3.2GHz CPU?
Did you OC in small increments and test each time or just go straight to 4.2GHz?


----------



## B738 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*

The error that i get is http://uploads.upng.co.il/60ecf4a455.jpg 
For RAM slots, i wrote it wrong sorry it is 2x4GB slots 1 and 3.

I am such a huge flight simulation fan which is FSX and it is based on cpu.I am hoping that to get fps approx. 30. I have been using MSI OC GENIE but it sets cpu 4.2Ghz which is ok for me but it is maintaining 4.2Ghz while idle.

Yes, i increased Ghz incrementally.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*

First of all your psu is crap I wouldn't overclock with it.

Secondly some of your settings you have enabled you do not need enabled, Third read my guide on how to overclock and I2500k.

Your setting should be something along these lines.

BCLK 100
Turbo enabled
multiplier 45
all power saving disabled
LLC medium or high
vcore 1.3 most people need 1.35
dram voltage 1.5 I have mine at 1.65 which is perefectly ok
dram timmings manually set to whatever they are mine are 9-9-9-24-1
speedstep enabled
all C-states disabled

I had to increase my vccsa voltage but most people dont have to do this.

You shouldn't really have to change anything else.

Last testing with prime for 1 hour does not mean anything. You need to test for several hours (atleast 6) or you can run IBT for 20 passes on very high whilst monitoring the temps. IBT is extremley stressful on the cpu and creates higher temps than p95 but it only takes about 40 minutes which is equivelant to 4-5 hours worth of prime.

You do not want to be going past 72 degrees c (use real temp or core temp whilst running a stress test.

My core temps at full load with IBT are 59, 58, 69, 58 or prime 49, 64, 59,59.

You have the same cooler as me so you shouldn't be overheating.


----------



## B738 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*

All the CPU voltages and DRAM timings are set to "Auto" and locked. I can change them by using Click BIOS but i know that it's not recommended.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*

what do you mean by click BIOS? you always overclock through the BIOS.

Have you been using software to overclock? You should never use software.


----------



## B738 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*

Of course, not. As I said before cpu voltages and dram timings are locked to Auto through the BIOS.I don't know another way to set voltage and dram timing values manually.Is it ok if i leave them auto?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*

in the uefi bios you need to select manual mode to be able to control all the settings.

You shouldn't be trying to overclock until you can change the vcore and as said earlier you shouldn't overclock with that power supply because its crap.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*

I have juust read some posts about your board using google and many people have had this issue. Apparently the way they have fixed this was to flash the BIOS to a newer version.


----------



## B738 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*

Now, i can set values manually using the plus and minus buttons on keybord  
And i increased multiplier to 4.0 Ghz vcore 1.208 and then at a very high level stress tested with IBT for 20 runs.It seems no error


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*

1.2 vcore is ok for 4GHz.


----------



## B738 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*

Finally, i reached my target which is 4.6 Ghz with vcore 1.35 and i tested for 20 run.CPU temps between 60-68 degrees.Is there anything that i need to pay attention? If no, i appreciate for all your help in advance.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*

try to lower the vcore as obviousely with a lower vcore you will use a bit less power and probably have lower heat.

I had my vcore at 1.35 but now run at 1.3 although I doubt you will get lower than 1.3 so you may think lowering isn't worth the hassle of stress testing after dropping it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*

A Beginner's Guide to Overclocking - techPowerUp! Forums

Do your home work before you over clock, first rule is temps need to be kept in check.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*



jaggerwild said:


> Do your home work before you over clock, first rule is temps need to be kept in check.


We have 3 stickies at the top of this section to assist in OC'ing.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*



Tyree said:


> We have 3 stickies at the top of this section to assist in OC'ing.


 It needs a little editing, you wanna over clock or read a book? I was trying to help the OP is all.....................


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*

We want our users to be aware of the proper procedures to to help avoid the inherent problems associated with OC'ing.

Note: The OP has not responded in over 2 weeks.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: OC'ing then blue screen*



Tyree said:


> We want our users to be aware of the proper procedures to to help avoid the inherent problems associated with OC'ing.
> 
> Note: The OP has not responded in over 2 weeks.



CPU-Z Validator 3.1


What would I know about over clocking.................:rofl:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your knowledge of OC'ing is not a concern. What we are establishing is the presence of 3 stickies in the this section for OC'ing.



Tyree said:


> Note: The OP has not responded in over 2 weeks.


----------

